# Excessive licking



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Allergies? Parasites?


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

That’s what Beckie does when she has allergy flares that somehow always end up making her anal glands full (even though they are emptied regularly).

I would check her glands.


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

OK, I'll check again. She has never been diagnosed with an allergy, but I guess you're never too young...


----------



## Happy'sDad (Jul 4, 2020)

How long ago was Mia's grooming appointment? This may seem like a blinding flash of the obvious, but did they trim her too close, or even nick her, down there? I've inadvertently trimmed Happy too close in the sanitary area and she'll lick for a day or two after. Oh, poor Mia, I hope everything is okay. Please let us know how this resolves.


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

Everything looks fine, but I can take another look, lol!


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Oh dear, hope you can get this figured out soon.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I would suspect discomfort from either the anal glands or too close a trim if it started soon after a grooming appointment. How experienced is the groomer at doing glands? It is something I prefer to leave to the vet on the rare occasions my dogs' need them doing.


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

Perhaps another clue... Remember how she was jumping up and racing away suddenly, as if in pain? We thought she might have responding to my stress. I think she was actually responding to little farts. She was sleeping tightly next to me when I heard two tiny toots, and then she burst out of the room in a panic.

Is gas more evidence of a food allergy?


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Liz said:


> Is gas more evidence of a food allergy?


It can be. It could also be a food intolerance, or she ate something off or indigestible. There’s lots of reasons just like in humans. Was she stressed? Babykins has ulcerative colitis and she rarely smells bad and I’ve never heard her pass gas…but if she passes smelly gas I know her digestion is off and it’s always food allergies and/stress. 

BTW, My vet said to never to allow the groomer to express glands. My vet showed me how to do it from the inside like they do it but I’ve never had to express a gland on any dog. My tpoo was almost 20 when PTS, Babykins is 6 and puppy is 12 months. Only Babykins had her expressed once at the vet because a vet in my obedience class said it looked like she needed. Took her immediately after class, my vet said she didn’t it expressed anyhow and very little came out. 

Has there been a change in food or treats? Any other sign of allergies such as scratching elsewhere or red ears? Change in physical exercise? Is she lethargic or acting in pain? What about her BMs are they normal, well formed and regular?

How is she today?


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

Thanks everyone for the responses.

She is acting completely normal (ETA: except for the licking): no scratching, no skin irritation, no bm issues, no lethargy. She allows me to interrupt her licking, and doesn't immediately return to it.

She's been on the same food for years, but last fall I stocked up on some discounted (but seemingly fine) treats.

If they are related, I first noticed the jumping up from a dead sleep in late November and the licking in mid December. I can't remember when I first purchased the treats, likely October but perhaps September.

I'll throw out the last of the treats, and see if there's a change.


----------



## Happy'sDad (Jul 4, 2020)

"She is acting completely normal: no scratching, no skin irritation, no bm issues, no lethargy. She allows me to interrupt her licking, and doesn't immediately return to it."

Hooray!


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

Ha, I mean, she's acting normal, except for the licking. Everything seems fine. Our weather went from 70s to 20s and she's in heaven. But she still is excessively licking her anal gland area. I'll throw out the treats and see if she improves.


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

Unfortunately, I didn't get the news I was hoping for. We'll get confirmation in a month, but it looks like Mia has a tumor in her right anal gland.

A quick recap: In mid-December I noticed Mia was licking her whole rear assembly (hips et. al) more frequently and more vigorously. She was also waking up at night and bolting away, as if to move away from something that was hurting her. I suspected anal glands, but they looked fine, and the groomer didn't notice anything out of place either. She was also farting a bit (she's a burper, not a farter), so I threw out all treats with vegetable glycerin, wondering if the farting was the culprit. The farting stopped, but the other behaviors continued. After a few weeks wondering if it was all in my imagination, I called my main vet for a visit. However, I couldn't get in to see him, only a second, much less preferred vet. I took Mia instead to a vet chiropractor who noticed redness and irritation, particularly in the right anal gland, and recommended calling my main vet to flush and inspect the anal glands. I forwarded these notes to my main vet and followed up with a call. There was a slight delay because of staffing, but my main vet saw her this morning and found a 2 mm round lump in her right anal gland. There are also abnormalities in her left anal gland, but it's less likely to be cancer.

The lump, however, is worrisome. Our plan is to check it again in a month and go from there. The good news is that if it is cancer, we caught it early, well in time for surgery (they can do surgery up to 2 cm, and it's 2 mm right now). The surgery is safe, costs about $2k, and the prognosis is about 1.5 years until the cancer returns (it will return, and then there's another surgery or not). Without surgery her prognosis is a few months.

Right now I'm a little dazed by the news (apologies for the poor writing). We caught it early, but it's still not what you want to hear.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Liz, I am CHEERING for you right now! Your persistence paid off. And thank goodness for that chiropractor.

This is scary news. This is sad news. But catching it so early is _great_ news. You are such a wonderful advocate for your girl. I will be waiting along with you for Mia’s next appointment. Give her some love from me.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I am so sorry - what very worrying news. But as you say, you have found it very early, and with luck before it has spread. And there are more and better treatments coming along all the time, too. But a month is a long time to wait...


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

I’m sorry for the bad news. At least surgery is an option. Still very hard to take.


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

This is hard news, I'm so sorry. The good news is that you have a plan and some time. You're both in my thoughts.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

I’m so sorry too. I hope it’s benign when you get the biopsy result. It’s good you were paying attention and getting her looked at while this is still small and operable.


----------



## Minie (Oct 4, 2021)

So sorry for you all. Thankfully between you and the chiropractor, Mia got the right help quickly. I know it's not the news you wanted. Mia is lucky to have you. Praying for you both.


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

I am sorry for this news. You and your chiropractor did a great job troubleshooting this, and I'm very glad you could get in with the vet you trust. Much hope to you and Mia 💐💗.


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

Thanks everyone for your kind words. The vet chiropractor seems encouraged by this news, but I'm not there yet.


----------



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

My daughter has a pit bull that had similar issues. Her anal gland tumor actually ruptured before they could operate. They did end up doing surgery and it was quite an ordeal keeping the area clean. She had to wear a cone for about three weeks. The vet warned them that it looked cancerous, but the biopsy came back benign. The dog has not had any problems since, and it has been over two years.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Hugs, @Liz. I’m sorry.


----------



## Starla (Nov 5, 2020)

I’m sorry to hear this. I’m hoping for the best outcome.


----------



## Happy'sDad (Jul 4, 2020)

Prayers for Mia and a speedy and problem free recovery, and for your strength and sanity as you deal with this.


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

Sending prayers for Mia. So glad you caught it early. Praying it's benign🙏.


----------



## The Popster (Feb 23, 2021)

So sorry, just seen this.
But!! Caught quickly, which is a positive!!
Wishing you well!


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

I'm feeling better about it this morning. Mia will be 12 in June, and while I _knew_ she's at the age where anything can happen, now I'm having to deal it. We caught it early (well, Mia caught it early, we just listened), and it could go a number of ways from here.

The vet chiropractor is a godsend. She is a second generation vet/vet chiropractor and sees all the sports dogs in our area. We see her every few months for a tune up, and her advice has been so helpful over the years (e.g. when Mia developed a lipoma at the base of her tail and the biopsy was inconclusive, her main vet recommended surgery, but the vet chiro suggested a second biopsy). In this instance she generously provided her notes from our appointment so that we could skip the preliminary exam with our main vet and get right to the sedated exploration. From her email, she is really excited that we caught it early (as is our main vet). I was just under the illusion that Mia might be the first dog to live forever....


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Well it is upsetting to get news that is less than an all clear, but an answer is better than a mystery and having a plan based on that information is better than to be left wondering what will be next with no real clue.


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

Thanks for the reminder to keep things in perspective, @lily cd re . She smiled again today -- yesterday was a decidedly unsmiley day -- and this helps, too.


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

Hoping for the best for you and Mia.


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

Update: Tremendously good news today! The vet doesn't think it's cancer after all. The shape, which was round and BB like, has become irregular and diffuse, a sign that trauma is resolving. Yay!!!! I cannot tell y'all how relieved I feel, but then, I know you already know. Phew! (Exhale, exhale, exhale!!!)


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

THAT IS THE BEST NEWS!!!


----------



## PowersPup (Aug 28, 2020)

I am so relieved to hear the good news!!


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

Great news! What a relief! Does it require any surgery, or does she think it will fully resolve on its own?


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

No surgery, Tom. He wants a check up in 3-4 months to make sure it has fully resolved. Not sure what caused the damage in the first place, but relieved it's nothing serious. We might join fjm with a cocktail hour this evening.


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

Wonderful!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Fabulous news!


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Relieved is the word!


----------



## Meisha (Sep 21, 2020)

I'm so happy for you!


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

Such a wonderful update 💖!!!


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

What a relief for you both.


----------



## Happy'sDad (Jul 4, 2020)

Welcomed news.


----------



## MaizieFrosty (Apr 12, 2019)

I don't know how I missed this thread until today, but I'm THRILLED to read your latest post!!!


----------



## Tulsi (Jun 8, 2021)

MaizieFrosty said:


> I don't know how I missed this thread until today, but I'm THRILLED to read your latest post!!!


Same and same!


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

Thanks, everyone, for the kind words. I slept well last night.


----------

